# Tire and Wheel protection



## dioars (Dec 25, 2009)

Any suggestions about purchasing a tire and Wheel plan from a company other than BMW? I just leased a 2010 528 XI. It only has 49 miles on it. The dealer plan was overpriced.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Some 5ers have run flat tires others not. Replacement of those tires is also expensive. This has been discussed on these forums and if the roadways you drive are unpaved or poorly paved; those potholes can cost you a lot and protection may be worth the investment.


----------



## dioars (Dec 25, 2009)

dalekressin said:


> Some 5ers have run flat tires others not. Replacement of those tires is also expensive. This has been discussed on these forums and if the roadways you drive are unpaved or poorly paved; those potholes can cost you a lot and protection may be worth the investment.


I do not have run flats. I am waiting to hear from SONSIO and TIREANDWHEELPROTECTION.COM. It is a lot cheaper for the same product the dealer was selling.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

Be careful and read the fine print. We have wheel and tire insurance on our E90. Hit a really bad pot hole. Damaged the wheel with lots of vibration but the tire held air. Not covered under the warranty loophole! Wheel is only covered if the tire cannot hold air. 

Leased another BMW (2010 535xi) with non-runflats. Passed on the tire and wheel insurance. They wanted too much money and decided to self insure.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

mjsbmw said:


> Be careful and read the fine print. We have wheel and tire insurance on our E90. Hit a really bad pot hole. Damaged the wheel with lots of vibration but the tire held air. Not covered under the warranty loophole! Wheel is only covered if the tire cannot hold air.
> 
> Leased another BMW (2010 535xi) with non-runflats. Passed on the tire and wheel insurance. They wanted too much money and decided to self insure.


That is my point EXACTLY. You need to look at what you have (run flats or non run flats) and the area you typically drive. The cost (what's covered and what's EXCLUDED) and the possibility of paying as you experience problems vs insurance.:thumbup:


----------



## dioars (Dec 25, 2009)

mjsbmw said:


> Be careful and read the fine print. We have wheel and tire insurance on our E90. Hit a really bad pot hole. Damaged the wheel with lots of vibration but the tire held air. Not covered under the warranty loophole! Wheel is only covered if the tire cannot hold air.
> 
> Leased another BMW (2010 535xi) with non-runflats. Passed on the tire and wheel insurance. They wanted too much money and decided to self insure.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for this advice. I think I'm going to pass on it also. The fine print makes it very difficult to put in a claim.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Coverage is up to you. It is after all, peace of mind. I personally decided to buy it through BMW. Sport suspension + bad roads + low profile tires, just seemed like a good idea to me. The questions to ask are:

1) Are there monetary limits to claims?
2) Are there limits to how often a claim can be made (frequency)?
3) How is "damage" defined and when can it become a claim?
4) Does it cover any wheel/tire I have on the car?

Sounds like you already decided...but good luck!


----------



## bcayot (Dec 31, 2006)

Try www.dealerservicesonline.com . They are board sponsors. I recently purchased their wheel and tire coverage for my 2010 535xi with M-Sport. The 18" rims in NJ make me nervous. 3 yrs coverage was $299. Covers up to $4k in repairs over the life of the agreement.


----------



## dioars (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you. i just received the same quote from them. i can't believe the dealer wanted $1000.00 and was giving me a break???????
I had the ins on 3 other cars. Never had to use it. I am somewhat skeptical because of all the exclusions in the fine print. Have you ever put in a claim? 
Did you read this months Motortrend Magazine. Your car is listed as the best in the decade!
Thank you and Happy New year.


----------



## bcayot (Dec 31, 2006)

dioars said:


> Thank you. i just received the same quote from them. i can't believe the dealer wanted $1000.00 and was giving me a break???????
> I had the ins on 3 other cars. Never had to use it. I am somewhat skeptical because of all the exclusions in the fine print. Have you ever put in a claim?
> Did you read this months Motortrend Magazine. Your car is listed as the best in the decade!
> Thank you and Happy New year.


I haven't put in a claim. There are quite a few threads about it if you do a search. If I ever do, I'll post the progress.

I haven't seen the Motortrend article. Awesome. Will look it up. Thanks.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*My experience...*



bcayot said:


> Try www.dealerservicesonline.com . They are board sponsors. I recently purchased their wheel and tire coverage for my 2010 535xi with M-Sport. The 18" rims in NJ make me nervous. 3 yrs coverage was $299. Covers up to $4k in repairs over the life of the agreement.


This is good to know for my next lease. I purchased the dealer tire insurance for $600 from the dealer. It covered 4 tire/wheel damages throughout my ownership of the vehicle (at $500 per instance). I have since used it 3 times, so I have definitely come out ahead, maybe not as a bandit since it was a little on the high side.

Please let us know if you ever file a claim and how streamlined is the process. In all three instances, there were no questions asked just complete replacement. Except for the one time the rear tire on my car which is larger was over the individual limit of $500 per claim. So I had to pay $50 in addition.

All 3 damages were from pothole damage on my OEM RFTs.

In short, I would say anyone living in an area prone for potholes and poor streets should purchase tire insurance. Tires are pretty expensive and even more expensive for RFTs.


----------

